# transformer installation



## sparkytitan (Nov 6, 2011)

ok. So i don't have my code book with me and i know is article 110. What i want to know is what does it state in article 110 about mounting equipment such as panel board/or a booster panel or equipment above a transformer. Reason i ask is i just got this email from the construction pm he wants me to go to the third floor of the job i'm doing and explain to the building engineer that is ok to have equipment above a panel. The job was done by another ec. nothing to do with us but he says since we are there. anyways i told him the engineer is right and he says well shoot me the article. But regardless they installed 2 boosters above the transformer. Which is a no no. I told him to get the ec back and have them fix it tomorrow. Can someone post the article please. Thanks


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

110.26.a.3 - 
(3) Height of Working Space. The work space shall be clear and extend from the grade, floor, or platform to the height required by 110.26(E). Within the height requirements of this section, other equipment that is associated with the electrical installation and is located above or below the electrical equipment shall be permitted to extend not more than 150 mm (6 in.) beyond the front of the electrical equipment. 
(B) Clear Spaces. Working space required by this section shall not be used for storage. When normally enclosed live parts are exposed for inspection or servicing, the working space, if in a passageway or general open space, shall be suitably guarded. 

I hope this helps. I've been without the nec before, but never again. Just download the 2008 NEC app for only $9.99. That is what I used to post the info for you. Best $$ you'll ever spend on an app.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

110.26.f.1.a-

(a) Dedicated Electrical Space. The space equal to the width and depth of the equipment and extending from the floor to a height of 1.8 m (6 ft) above the equipment or to the structural ceiling, whichever is lower, shall be dedicated to the electrical installation. No piping, ducts, leak protection apparatus, or other equipment foreign to the electrical installation shall be located in this zone. 
Exception: Suspended ceilings with removable panels shall be permitted within the 1.8-m (6-ft) zone. 
(b) Foreign Systems. The area above the dedicated space required by 110.26(F)(1)(a) shall be permitted to contain foreign systems, provided protection is installed to avoid damage to the electrical equipment from condensation, leaks, or breaks in such foreign systems. 

Sorry, I posted prematurely. I think this is what you are after.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

btharmy said:


> 110.26.f.1.a-
> 
> (a) Dedicated Electrical Space. The space equal to the width and depth of the equipment and extending from the floor to a height of 1.8 m (6 ft) above the equipment or to the structural ceiling, whichever is lower, shall be dedicated to the electrical installation. No piping, ducts, leak protection apparatus, or other equipment foreign to the electrical installation shall be located in this zone.
> Exception: Suspended ceilings with removable panels shall be permitted within the 1.8-m (6-ft) zone.
> ...


Define foreign systems. I asked an inspector about a 4" 120/208 feed above where I wanted to install a 277/480 panel.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

my _ass_umption was anything other than electrical.....~CS~


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Key phrase "other equipment foreign to the electrical installation"


----------

